# Fahrad Händler in Hamburg



## edvars (29. August 2003)

Nach dem ich von einige Fahrad Händer in Hamburg entäucht geworden sind, hatte ich lust zu hören ob ich nur der einzige ist die solche erfahrungen gamacht haben. 

Ich hatte zum beisbiel letzte woche zwei Laufrader zum ein Händler im Eimsbüttel gebracht, eine zum nachzetrieren und eine zum neu einspeichen. 

Da ich diese Montag Meine Laufrader abholen wolte
hatte der Händler nur das nachzentrieren Gechäft (Gestern muste ich das Laufrad, nochmahl zentrieren da mehrere Spiechen nicht fest war). Die andere Laufrad hatte er nicht geschaft, weil wie er sagte "Ich habe keine Speichen da, die muss ich erst in der Sweiz Bestellen" ein rigtige Spinner!.

Solche erlebnisse, macht dich schnell zum selber basteler, aber manchmal muss ich doch zum "fachmann" greifen, z.B beim ein Höhenschlag.

Hat jemanden ein vorschlag wie man hier in Forum die Nahmen nennen kanst,  z.B Gabeleinbau bei Von Hacht kan ich nicht emphehlen(drecksarbeit), gegenüber The New Cyclist, die eine zaubere Gabeleinbau macht.

Obengenante entspricht meine erfahrung, aber hängt in grunde genommen von Mekaniker ab.


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2003)

Hallo!
Ja das mit den Händlern Ich mach das meiste selber, weil ich eigentlich jedes Mal enttäuscht werde (siehe meine Anfrage zu Formula in diesem Forum).  Laufräder kauf ich meistens gleich neu bei Action Sports oder den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen. Neu einspeichen ist meist zu teuer. Ganz gute Erfahrung hab ich bis auf die Lieferzeit bei TNC gemacht. Aber das hängt stark am Mechaniker, daher sollte man einen Händler mit wenig Fluktuation suchen.


Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Catsoft _
> *Ganz gute Erfahrung hab ich bis auf die Lieferzeit bei TNC gemacht. Aber das hängt stark am Mechaniker, daher sollte man einen Händler mit wenig Fluktuation suchen.*


Stimmt, aber seit dem der Nat nicht mehr da ist ...  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Maruk (29. August 2003)

FlottBike in Hamburg-Othmarschen ist nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert. Die haben nicht wirklich Lust auf Reparatur. Die wollen Dir lieber gleich ein neues Bike andrehen. So frei nach dem Motto: "Ihre Komponenten sind aber auch schon etwas älter, oder ?"


----------



## Mira (29. August 2003)

Gib Händler mal als Suchbegriff ein, da gab's schon einiges dazu.


----------



## Wraith (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von edvars _
> *Nach dem ich von einige Fahrad Händer in Hamburg entäucht geworden sind, hatte ich lust zu hören ob ich nur der einzige ist die solche erfahrungen gamacht haben.
> 
> Ich hatte zum beisbiel letzte woche zwei Laufrader zum ein Händler im Eimsbüttel gebracht, eine zum nachzetrieren und eine zum neu einspeichen.
> ...



Also ich kann CNC empfehlen. Ich habe mir meine komplette Schaltung auswechseln lassen und hatte/habe immer noch keine Probleme. 
Von Hacht kann ich nur abraten. Nicht nur, dass es ja schon eine Unverschämtheit von mir ist, dass ich noch eine 8fach-Schaltung hatte. Nein, von Hacht hätte 8fach mit 9fach gemischt.
"Das wird zwar knapp, aber das geht schon irgendwie." (Zitat) 

"Irgendwie" kann ich auch selbst reparieren. 

Mega-Bike oder wie die Lagerhalle auf der Bramfelder Chaussee heißt, verkauft Dir lieber nach einer Inspektion die Angst, dass der Sattel sowie die Sattelstütze einen Riss aufweist (es knarrt ja schließlich) und dass er jeden Moment brechen kann. Zu dieser Diagnose kam der "Profi" nachdem er im Stand im Winkel von ca. 45 Grad gegen das SPD-Pedal trat.
Erstaunlich wo bei manchen Mechanikern der Sattel sitzt... 
Hätte er sich mal die Mühe gemacht, dass Tretlager aus- und wieder einzubauen inkl. Fettung hätte er den bevorstehenden Sattelbruch auch damit retten können. 

Die beste Verschrottungsdiagnose stellte allerdings der Radladen auf der Saseler Chaussee. Mein Rahmen - ach, was sage ich - mein ganzes Rad hat sich verzogen. Und das, blicke ich in die guten alten Zeiten zurück (was ja im Moment im Fernsehen total IN ist), seit meinem Kauf. Das erklärt dann wohl auch meine ganzen Stürze. Es liegt nicht an meiner blöden Fahrweise, sondern am Rahmen. Das ich da nicht eher drauf gekommen bin... "Der knarrt ganz komisch." (Zitat)
Ist so gesehen auch richtig, wenn ich unten am Tretlager (Gelenk) das Schmieröl nicht (!) hinzufüge - was nach häufigen Schlammtouren und öfteren Komplettreinigungen vorkommt.

Zum Abschluß hier noch die URL von Christoph's Laden: http://www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (30. August 2003)

bevor wir anfangen die schlechten geschäfte aufzuzählen (was auch mehr arbeit ist), schlage ich vor mal die richtig guten beim namen zu nennen. ich kann einen laden besonders empfehlen:
CNC
es gibt einfach keinen besseren in hamburg.
bis auf einen der verkäufer, der euch zuquatscht (der langhaarige bombenleger: wenn ihr ihn seht, wisst ihr wen ich meine) ist der laden absolut top!


----------



## Netghost (30. August 2003)

Das gute an CNC ist die flexibele Preisgestaltung.
Da der Chef selbst ständig da ist kann man auch mal eben die Preise verhandeln, besonders wenn man mehr sachen kauft lässt er sich gerne auf eine geraden Preis runterdrücken (50 statt 64.70 oderso)


----------



## Mira (30. August 2003)

Jupp, kann ich bestätigen - seeeehr flexibel bei den Preisen (wohl einmalig in HH!).


----------



## Buddy (30. August 2003)

CNC kann ich auch nur empfehlen, waren sehr nett und kompetent... 
Preise sind auch sehr gut verhandelbar 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## two2one (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Stimmt, aber seit dem der Nat nicht mehr da ist ...
> 
> ...



Wer ist das ? der kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theMarduk (1. September 2003)

Hey Du, da hab ich wat für dich!
Geh mal zu *Fahrrad Löwe in der Wandsbeker Chaussee 13 22089 Hamburg*!

Bin da seit fast 5 jahren Stammkunde und rundum zufrieden.
Wenn sie mal etwas nicht dahaben um ne reperatur zu erledigen sagen die das offen und ehrlich und versuchen so schnell wie möglich an die Teile heranzukommen (ist aber selten das sie etwas nicht da haben). 
Ansonsten ist die Arbeit astrein, die wissen wie man was einbaut und vorallem auch einstellt!
Schön Gruß Stefan[


----------



## edvars (1. September 2003)

Nobody's perfect , 

not even CNC, Ich hatte für einige wochen an meine sonnst zuverlässige SH 515 clickies, eine einstellschraube verloren.

Und da man immer hier im Hamburg die öhren vollgeblasen kriegt von wie Geil CNC ist, ging ich naturlich dahin. 

Bei CNC versuchte sie gleich, mir zwei neue clickies zu verkaufen. Ich habe die ruhig und freundlich ehrklärt, das ich nur eine neue schraube brauchte, und nicht interresiert war in eine neue set clickies, das interresierte die nichts.

Später ging ich zu von Hacht, die mir eine nicht originale Schraube gab(die aber funktioniere), ohne vergütung.

Alles ist relativ.


----------



## Wraith (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von edvars _
> *Nobody's perfect ,
> 
> not even CNC, Ich hatte für einige wochen an meine sonnst zuverlässige SH 515 clickies, eine einstellschraube verloren.
> ...



Naja komm', wir reden hier nicht von Pfadfinderehren.

Das jeder Radladen Geld verdienen will/muß, steht wohl außer Frage, aber für mich persönlich ist es eine Frechheit einem Biker gleich ein neues Bike verkaufen zu wollen oder mit Komponenten zu pfuschen (siehe meinen Beitrag weiter oben).
Und wenn ich eine neue Schaltung oder eine Inspektion haben will, muss ich mir nicht anhören "Oh, 8-fach, das ist ja Steinzeit."
So etwas ist schlicht und ergreifend frech von "von Hacht". Da werden die mit einem Pfenniggeschenk auch nichts ändern können.


----------



## edvars (1. September 2003)

Wie oben geschrieben,  das hängt in die meisten fälle von verkaufer oder mekaniker ab. Ich bin auch nicht begeistert von, Von Hacht, in gegenteil, ich finde die tuer und auch das einige verkaufer frech und arogant sind.


----------



## Mira (1. September 2003)

Eben (bezogen auf die Relativität).
Deshalb hab ich ca. 5-6 Läden, die ich je nachdem, was ich benötige, aufsuche. Damit bin ich immer gut gefahren. Hat zwar ne Weile gedauert, bis man so rausgefunden hat, wo man was am besten bekommt...
Was Reparaturen angeht, bleibt nur eines: Es gibt nix Gutes, außer man tut es- und zwar selbst!


----------



## Wraith (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Eben (bezogen auf die Relativität).
> Deshalb hab ich ca. 5-6 Läden, die ich je nachdem, was ich benötige, aufsuche.*



Welche(n) Läden/Laden kannst Du denn für einen neuen Sattel, Bremsklötze inkl. Montage und einer kleinen/allgemeinen Inspektion empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (1. September 2003)

Bei Inspektionen und kleinere Reparaturen (hab ich leider wie gesagt keine Erfahrung) würd ich immer kleineren Läden anvertrauen, zb. TNC am Grindel oder auch Renn-und Sportrad in der Bahrenfelder Str. am Altonaer Bahnhof. Die machen nicht wuschiwuschi wie bei so einigen anderen.
Beim Sattel würd ich mich in einem größerem Laden (Hacht, bycicles vielleicht auch TNC, haben auch viel auf Lager) beraten lassen und dann: online kaufen, weil viiel billiger (ok. kannste nur mit Probs wieder zurückgeben, kannste also nur machen, wenn Du genau weißt was du willst/brauchst).

Viel Spaß beim Erfahrung sammeln!


----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *... in einem größerem Laden ... beraten lassen und dann: online kaufen, weil viiel billiger*


Jaja, macht nur alle den guten alten Einzelhandel kaputt ... ihr werdet schon sehen, was ihr davon habt! 

Gibt es nicht irgendwo so einen Werkstattest, wie er für Autos in den einschlägigen Magazinen geboten wird auch für Bikes? 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Wraith (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Jaja, macht nur alle den guten alten Einzelhandel kaputt ... ihr werdet schon sehen, was ihr davon habt!
> 
> Gibt es nicht irgendwo so einen Werkstattest, wie er für Autos in den einschlägigen Magazinen geboten wird auch für Bikes? *



Doch, die BIKE hat das mal vor ein paar Jahren gemacht und ein oder zwei Jahre später nochmal.
Gewinner in Hamburg war damals M.S.P. und Verlierer das ehem. PIRATE - ich gebe nur wieder, was im Bericht stand .

Über PIRATE (jetzt BICYCLES) kann ich nicht viel sagen.
M.S.P. machte so einen vernünftigen Eindruck, aber ich habe ihn bisher noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Alan (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Jaja, macht nur alle den guten alten Einzelhandel kaputt ... ihr werdet schon sehen, was ihr davon habt!
> *



genau....


----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *M.S.P. machte so einen vernünftigen Eindruck, aber ich habe ihn bisher noch nicht ausprobiert. *


Frage mal Janus, der hat da so seine einschlägigen Erfahrungen gemacht 
Naja, Einzelschicksale gibt es sicher immer wieder, dafür sind wir Menschen einfach zu unterschiedlich


----------



## Marec (2. September 2003)

Ich muß sagen das viele Bike-Mechaniker arrogante Wesen sind. Nur weil man sich nicht sooo gut mit den Geometrien oder Normen auskennt, geschweige denn mit dem ganzen Parts, die es so gibt, wird man gleich wie ein kleines unmündiges Kind behandelt.  Kundenfreundlichekeit habe ich bisher wenig erfahren.  Keine Erklärungen sondern Belerungen mit Genörgel ist dort das Motto... Frust.
Dann haben sie harte Wartezeiten und harte Stundenlöhne. 

Ich will doch nur eine neue Forke eingebaut bekommen...
Ich soll ca. sieben Tage auf mein liebes Bike warten, obwohl die (Operation) nur 45 Minuten dauert.

Marec


----------



## two2one (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Überroller _
> *Ich muß sagen das viele Bike-Mechaniker arrogante Wesen sind. Nur weil man sich nicht sooo gut mit den Geometrien oder Normen auskennt, geschweige denn mit dem ganzen Parts, die es so gibt, wird man gleich wie ein kleines unmündiges Kind behandelt.  Kundenfreundlichekeit habe ich bisher wenig erfahren.  Keine Erklärungen sondern Belerungen mit Genörgel ist dort das Motto... Frust.
> Dann haben sie harte Wartezeiten und harte Stundenlöhne.
> 
> ...



Hi Marec,

Ich kann nur emfehlen ein termein zu machen, wann das nicht klappt, manche läden haben auch ein x-press service, kostet ein bission mehr aber kann oft in weniger als eine stunde fertig sine(abhängig von der art des reparatures).

finde ein mechniker der gut ist und bleib dabei, auch wann du reingehen muss und das rad bei ihn personlich abzugeben . 

Wir sind auch nur menschen und machen nun mal fehler, die solten dan naturlich kostenlos behoben werden, mache ich jedenfalls, ich muss allerdings auch davon überzeugt sine das es mein fehler ist.

und leztens 
Wir mussen auch unsere geld verdinen, das muss ich glaube ich nicht weiter erklären.

danke für's zuhören


----------



## Marec (4. September 2003)

Hi two2one,

ich wollte nicht damit in Frage stellen, dass die Werkstätten Geld verdienen müssen. Mein Problem ist einfach folgendes, ich fühle mich schlecht behandelt, mit einem Stundenlohn von ca. 50  fast abgezockt und mit den langen Wartezeiten ist es auch so eine Sache. Und dann wird noch am Bike genörgelt und kritisiert. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass jeder Arbeitsanfall Einer zu viel ist. Das ist mir bei drei grösseren und einem kleinen Fahrradgeschäft aufgefallen. 
Dann war ich bei einem Geschäft in der Wansbeker Chausse, und der war freundlich und nicht so teuer, doch leider ziemlich weit weg... schade schade schade...  
Wenn Du mir sagst wo Du arbeitest, komme ich auf Dich zurück, beim nächsten Problem.

Also, danke für die Analysestunde

Gruß Marec


----------

